# 2002 Western 9' MVP coming up for sale



## acswaupaca1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Hey everyone, I just bought another truck that's coming with a UltraMount MVP that I don't want. The whole plow has a fresh coat of paint and around half a cutting edge, coming off a 02 F450 Ford truck. Anyone interested? Looking for serious offers. Pictures coming soon. This will include the mount and wire harness, I'm a Boss Plows guy so none of it is of use to me.

Available for sale mid week of next week.


----------



## kcourt (Dec 12, 2017)

please send pics. and amount u want to [email protected] thanks ken


----------



## acswaupaca1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Just sold it today actually.


----------

